# Open Country meat slicer or Nesco or Metalware all same "I Think" $47 Great Buy



## tennsmoker (Nov 9, 2012)

Walmart  "Black Friday" link

http://blackfriday.com/stores/walmart/flyers/black-friday

has listed a Open Country meat slicer for $47 & I think it is the same as the Nesco *150 Watt Food Slicer I*tem Number: FS-150PRP $129 ALSO same as open country for $129 

 

This link is the open country web site that list the slicer

http://www.opencountrycampware.com/...ood-Slicer-2767cad40211/session_e3889eb2acaa/

This open country link for the manual goes to NESCO.COM

*http://www.nesco.com/files/pdf/65707_fs150sk.pdf  The Metal Ware Corporation*
 

http://www.nesco.com/products/Kitch...rs/150-Watt-Food-Slicer/session_322507a83b21/

On the Nesco.com website it list Open Country as part of their store

*http://www.nesco.com/products/Kitchen-Appliances/*

*For anyone interested you may have to copy and past the links to research this unbelievable cost saving!!  The walmart Black Friday add of the slicer could be a striped down version!! don't know because Walmart doesn't list any spec's!!!*

*Let me know if they are all one and the same cause I'm buying come "Black Friday"*

*al*


----------

